# New Pictures of Jagr and his fat belly LOL



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

I love when my cats showing their bellies  Here is the picture of my boy Jagr (british shortair) sleeping


----------



## neppykate (Nov 2, 2006)

hahahah what a funny place for a cat!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He looks so soft


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

oh my goodness what a big mush. He looks so sweet and pettable.


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

Yup he is the biggest mush LOL


----------



## MJColeNC (Sep 29, 2004)

Love the color.


----------

